# Vote Vote Vote!!!!



## Logan Brace (Oct 14, 2007)

*What did you decide?*​
That you like Hybrids...325.00%That you don't...975.00%


----------



## Logan Brace (Oct 14, 2007)

Whats wrong with hybrids, their the same as your mix breed dogs and you luv'em don't'cha?


----------



## Fl00d_Pr0z (Nov 7, 2007)

People fail to see that unless you get your fish from the lake where they originate (even then there is a chance of getting a hybrid fish) or a reputable person you will more than likely end up with at least one hybrid fish. I see nothing wrong with them!


----------



## Cali (Mar 21, 2007)

That's a loaded gun (that was fired at me repeatedly  )
My opinions on it all---

If the hybrid was planned and some serious effort put into it in order to "create" a marvelous specimen for fellow hobbyists to enjoy, that i find more than acceptable (I'd like to see an ice white cellainos colors on a labeotropheus frame)

If someone has a multiple specie 1-of tank, and the resulting mutt offspring are dropped off at the LFS weekly, that scares me. If everyone did this, then it would just be a matter of time before all available fish were identical, all showing whatever the highest dominant trait in the lake turned out to be.

Now just random chance says that an "accidental" cross has the same possibility of being cute as it does ugly. So someone may have the next hot ticket in their mixed tank just as easily as it may be in the hands of a breeder with 500 tanks who runs algorythms all day.

So in short (oops, too late for that), I like the "concept" of hybrids, I don't like the reality of market saturation with unwanted sub-par offspring.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Good lord. If I see one more "it's the same as mixed breed dogs" argument, I'm going to scream. Do your research people, it's no where near the same thing. Dog breeds are exactly that - breeds - not species. The breeds are all the same species.


----------

